# Long HDMI Cable Run Solution



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*TRIBUTARIES® Bows Long-Run HDMI™ Solution*
April 26, 2006

TRIBUTARIES Cable, manufacturer of high-end audio and video cabling and accessories, has debuted a new enhancement for the rapidly spreading HDMI™ digital-audio-video interconnect standard. The new DSR-701 Digital Signal Restorer from Spectrum Electronics, ensures full performance from HDMI™ connections over cable-runs as long as 45 meters/148 feet. HDMI™ (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) is rapidly becoming the universal standard for interconnecting digital televisions, including HDTV monitors and sets, with digital-video sources such as digital-cable set-top boxes, DVD players, and DTV tuners, and will be the connection of choice for forthcoming high-definition DVD standards.

The DSR-701 automatically analyzes the incoming HDMI™ signal and applies equalization to ensure optimum performance through the connected length and quality of cable. This correction ensures complete data restoration on the incoming signal to HDMI™ specifications, minimizing data loss by the receiving component, with full quality for all DTV resolutions up to and including 1080p, or computer-monitor formats up to UXGA.

The DSR-701 is engineered to lock on to even a weak HDMI™ data-stream and restore it to full-bandwidth integrity: the DSR-701’s Data-Lock Sensor LED illuminates red when the unit first detects a signal, and changes to green to indicate full lock and restoration. The DSR-701’s circuitry is direct coupled from input to output and is designed with fully balanced-line signaling and self-diagnostic monitoring. Complying with HDMI™ Standard 1.1, the DSR-701 delivers fully automatic signal-equalization of up to 40 dB at 1.65 GHz, and extends interface length to 30 meters (98 ft) with 28AWG STP (shielded twisted pair) HDMI™ cable, 40m (131 ft) with 26AWG STP, and 45m (148 ft) with 24AWG STP cable.

The DSR-701 Digital Signal Restorer for HDMI™ connections is constructed on an all-metal chassis using ultra-high-frequency surface-mount technologies, and is supplied with an outboard, 3.3-volt DC power supply.

Available now with an MSRP of $349.

Source: Tributaries Cable Press Release


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I'm beggining to think that HDMI is just a gimmick to get people to buy all the fancy, expensive gadgets you need to get a good signal...


----------

